# AKFF Lure Testers Wanted



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

In conjunction with *SPORTS FISHING Australia /YAKFISHER MAGAZINE (http://www.afn.com.au) *and *WIGSTONS LURES (http://www.wigstonslures.com.au)* we are offering 30 lucky AKFF members the opportunity to get your hands on 3 x FREE 'Tassie Devil' lures.

Predominantly known as a gun freshwater trout trolling lure, the Tassie devil has also racked up some impressive non-trout captures around Australia. Heres what Wigstons have to say _"No longer are Tassie devils seen as just a trout lure, Wigstons have had amazing reports on a variety of fish that are being caught on the Tassie Devil lures. Recently was the capture of a Mahi Mahi, and several regulars use the Salty Tassie Devils out of Cairns chasing Mackerel and Trevally. One also targets sharks around the wrecks. Another guy out of Gladstone uses the 26gr lure to jig for several species in 15-20m of water. Their new 45gr Salty that they will be releasing soon would be more suitable to this style. An ex pat who works on oil rigs off the north African coast loves throwing the lures around for big GT, Wahoo etc. Justin at Wigstons has a friend whose Dad goes to WA once a year and has had good results chasing Barra and Justin has had great results on Coral Trout with the Tassie Devils."_

The guys at WIGSTONS LURES (owners of the Tassie Devil brand) want you to go out and see what you can catch on their lures, and with the co-operation of YAKFISHER magazine have now made these lures available to a selected group of AKFF members.

So, if you'd like to receive a few free lures and join the testing panel heres what we need you to do. Reply to this thread and let us know what species you'll try to catch with your Tassie Devil lure. We'd like a variety of species targeted with them and we're seeking AKFF members from all over Australia to get involved. If you are selected you'll receive a sample of lures and you'll be required to send feedback to Wigstons/Yak Fisher, to document your results. Photos of your captures would be great too. [Please note this opportunity is only available to AKFF members with 50+ posts].

So, if you'd like to be in with a chance to receive some free lures courtesy of AKFF, SportsFishing/Yak Fisher Magazine and Wigstons Lures, then reply to this thread with the details above. Thread will be active till end of this week and the lucky lure testers will be notified via PM after that time. We'll start a new thread for Tassie Devil feedback once the lures have been sent out.

_Please note that AKFF has no commercial interest with Wigstons Lures however we are happy to make this opportunity available for the benefit of AKFF members_


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Pick me, Pick me... Sydney Kingfish.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Definitely up for this. My usual target species when trolling are:
Flathead
Tailor

But also

Bream
Squire/snapper
Trevally

Usual fishing location - southern Moreton Bay, Boat Passaage, Brisbane River Mouth.


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

I was actually looking at these the other day for saltwater use and would be very interested in giving them a good go.

I was thinking of using them with Bream and Whiting.

If I had a few I would use them in the SBS Series 5 Clyde River Bream comp in October plus would be happy to send feedback and photos.

I was thinking of using spinning, Jigging and vibe techniques


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

glad to try on estuary species cheers pete


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

yeah i wouldnt mind giving them a crack. would try for bream, salmon and mulloway (yeah, the first two anyway)...

good on ya Wigstons


----------



## Kalgrm (Nov 15, 2008)

I'd be happy to give them a try. I fish mainly for large snapper (trolling) at the moment, and I'd run these on a downrigger with light line.

Cheers,
Graeme


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

I usually lure fish for salmon trout, snook and squid here in SA.


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm sure i can get a photo or two with some bass, I'm definately keen. I'll throw them around the harbour too, they're a good deep water alternative to blades.


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

They worked for me on the golden trevally up north. Haven't used them in a long time. Reckon I ought buy one and give em another go. The good thing about em is they cast well. Also, if the fish busts you off the lure body falls way and the fish is left with a trebel and a bit of wire.

RH


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

I'm in , i'll target pike ,aussie salmon , flatties , jew, perch [estuary], bream, snapper and anything else that wants to jump on it  .


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Salmon Trout, Slimey Mackeral, Snook (saltwater) and Callop (freshwater) would be my target species.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Why not? Jungle perch, sooty grunter, tarpon, barra, jacks, queenies, trevally etc would all be possible catches.


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Yep me for sure.
Would try them in Martha Cove for Salmon and Couta.
Also would be a good troll out off Mordialloc for those Snapper.
Thanks, Mitch!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

so do we think a kingy will have a go at one ????


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

I'd love to give em a go.

I'll target:
In the river: Bream, Estuary Perch, Mulloway.
In the ocean: Trevally, Aussie Salmon, Snapper, Snook.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

leftieant said:


> mcbigg said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to give em a go. I'll target Mulloway.
> ...


 :lol: If it makes you feel any better, I have only caught the one this year.


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

Bream, Mulloway (Jewies)) salmon and Estuary Perch on the coast and Yellowbelly, Murray Cod (Now theres a lure market fish) inland...Used them when i was living up North for Golden trevally and Gt's on the flats and they work great..Similar action to the well used bumper bar lure...Longtail love them too ...Camera and the Typing fingers are ready to go...  ..Scott..


----------



## lur3 (Apr 1, 2007)

I'd give them a go on the fresh water natives, Murray Cod and Golden Perch.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

You've already got some very able South Aussie volunteers - and I'd target similar fish - snook, salmon and mulloway but also a very good chance of...........wrasse 8)


----------



## MikeG (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm up for this, I'll give anything a bash, I would target - Salmon, Salmon Trout, Flathead, Trevally and Snook.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

i dont have the required posts.. but i have a few already 

have used them for years. ST flathead have taken them numersous times also mackerel and tommies.

have seen snook caught on them too.

most of this over on the west Coast Eyre Peninsula.

*actually i do have the posts*

so... i could always do with a few more


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I reckon you've probably got your 50 already but for what it's worth I'd give them a go on barra in both salt and fresh. Interesting to see how they go on flathead but I've never used them to know how they'd swim.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Ill put my hand up too.
Id be concentrating on Bass and Estuary Perch


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Me too. 
Will also drag them around for *****'s, tailor, stripey's, and shallow water snapper...
Smeg


----------



## Bartek (Dec 12, 2007)

I would like to give it a go in WA target species, Whiting, flathead, herring, Snapper, Dhuefish, Baldchin groper maybe even some pelagics


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm up for this, my normal area between Newcastle and SWR, my usual target species when trolling are:

Salmon, Snapper, Cobia, Yellow fin and Blue fin Tuna and a billy, if they are hungry.

Cheers

Louis


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey, these guys are getting quite a service here. Any chance they might be future sponsors of things like brag mats? Wouldn't cost them much. Just to be clear, i am happy for the opportunity, just got my thinking cap on is all...


----------



## Yakattack2008 (Oct 12, 2008)

Great to see such a good response to this,
There seem to be quite a few looking at targeting bream; well I've just had a call from Justin at Wigstons with a heads up on what has worked for him in the past, no doubt this will get all the bream fisho's pumped up.
Justin mentioned to me that he has caught plenty on colour #54 in the Derwent and Jordan Rivers in Hobart.
The biggest bream Justin has landed was on a Tassie Devil #92 while trolling for trout using leadline in the Derwent. It measured a huge 56cm to the fork caught on ANZAC day in 2006 fishing deep on the edge of the river channel.

As Dave mentioned, I'll be sending out a feedback form with the lures. All I ask is that those that receive the lures, please send back the feedback form (pic's on a CD would be great if possible) so that I can forward this on to Wigstons. 
I've got a couple of other promotions I'm planning to run in coming weeks and months, but ultimately I will only get this sort of support from suppliers, if we take the time out to give them feedback on the product.

Thanks for the support 
Rob


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

dru said:


> Hey, these guys are getting quite a service here. Any chance they might be future sponsors of things like brag mats? Wouldn't cost them much. Just to be clear, i am happy for the opportunity, just got my thinking cap on is all...


Youre obviously an ideas man Dru... 8)

Yes we'd love companies like this to come onboard and sponsor ongoing comps. Still looking for a new sponsor for the monthly caption comp and proposed video comp (hint hint)......however as Rob (Yakattack) says, it's a good opportunity to sample some product and provide feedback and possibly tie ourselves in closer with these tackle companies. Hopefully, by AKFF helping spread the word, the company will be interested in doing more with us (and providing more free stuff to all of you!). Its also worth noting that Wigstons are providing 90 lures, so at around $5rrp a pop that's close to $500 worth of product they're donating to us. 8)

We've had a good response so far, and everyone who is selected will be contacted by end of this week.

Thanks again..


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Del said:


> i have a few already
> 
> have used them for years. ST flathead have taken them numersous times also mackerel and tommies.
> 
> have seen snook caught on them too.


In which case, when the water warms here and the larger fish move in, I recon we need to get our little heads together and organise ourselves a Hobie/Tassie Devil Day! ;-)


----------



## Snappayak (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Would love the opportunity to try on snapper, snook and salmon. Happy to report results and take pics. Cheers.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

a reminder that this opportunity is restricted to members with 50+ posts and 3 months membership. 8)


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Not putting my name down, I already have a bigg'ish collection of Tassie Devil Lures, being a local product and all.

I can vouch for them in both Salt and Fresh water, they are a great lure and extremely versatile for all conditions


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

If there are any left i would love to try some.

I will be mainly targeting bream, snapper, flathead, bass, jewies and the odd trout trip.

Cheers josho 8)


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

Love to give them a test.

Try for some Bass and yellowbelly.

Also give them a go for some trevors up the Sunshine Coast.

Cheers,

Steven


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

simonsrat said:


> Love to give them a test.


Sorry mate, but:



Davey G said:


> [Please note this opportunity is only available to AKFF members with 50+ posts]


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Would love to give them a run for Kings and snapper off Longy.
They look the biz for targetting Wahoo, they have a preference for livies but I think the Devils in a natural brown colour would be devastating.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yibbida yibbida that's all folks.

lucky members will be/have been pm'd.

Stay tuned for the results in another thread!


----------

